# MTB-Rennen in Winningen



## Möhre (5. August 2003)

Servus.

Ich versuche auf diesem Weg mal ein wenig Werbung zu machen, und zwar für das MTB-Rennen "Rund um den Hexenhügel" am Samstag, 20.09.2003, in Winningen.

Es handelt sich um ein Hobbyrennen mit einer Rundstrecke von ca. 1,4 km (60 HM/Runde). 
Fahrzeit Männer: 75min, Frauen: 60min. 
Überwiegend Single-Trails mit netter Abfahrt...  

Nähere Infos gibt´s unter www.velo-weinhex.de oder bei mir...

Also bitte Termin vormerken... und mitfahren!!


----------



## kAos (6. August 2003)

war das zufällig so ein gelber zettel (lag beim regenhardt rum...)

wollte mit dem singlespeed mitfahrn   


mfg
kAos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Möhre (6. August 2003)

Jou. Hatte die Flyer vor ner Zeit mal beim Bernd ausgelegt... freut mich, dass die in seiner Laube tatsächlich aufgefallen sind.
Für die Wahl deines Bikes will ich nicht verantwortlich sein  
aber du wirst die Strecke ja sicher kennen.


----------



## kAos (6. August 2003)

nee die strecke ist mir bisher unbekannt.
meinst du, da wären zu starke rampen drin für singlespeed?
 da is ja nochnich ma ne federforke drin, na wenn das ma gutgeht  

die flyer sind gut zu erkennen gewesen (gelb auf grauem regal  ) super idee!!! wusste von dem rennen bisher noch nixe...thanx


grüssle
sebastian


----------



## Möhre (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *
> meinst du, da wären zu starke rampen drin für singlespeed?
> *




Naja, für mich wärs nix... 
... bin aber auch kein Kerl...   
Echte Männer müssen das natürlich auch mit nem Singlespeed schaffen...

Greetz, Möhre


----------



## kAos (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Möhre _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 genau... und wenn´s nich klappt, dann eben wenigstens probieren...
dabeisein is alles! 
 


grüsse sebastian


----------



## Burli (13. August 2003)

Hi,

wie Ernst ist denn das? Kann man (ähh ich) da einfach mal zum Spaß teilnehmen?
Bin ein reiner Hobbyfahrer der so aus Lust und Laune durch den Wald bolzt und habe noch nie eine Veranstaltung besucht.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Möhre (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Burli _
> *Kann man (ähh ich) da einfach mal zum Spaß teilnehmen?
> *



Es ist ein reines Hobby-Rennen, d.h. die "nur-zum-Spaß-Fahrer" werden wohl den überwiegenden Teil des Starterfeldes ausmachen... da bist du also gut aufgehoben.
Die Strecke ist wirklich nett... würde mich echt freuen, dich beim Rennen zu sehen...  

Gruss, Möhre


----------



## gemorje (21. August 2003)

mal gucken. vielleicht bin ich auch dabei.
wär doch schön wenn ich die saison mit nem sieg beenden würde  
habt ihr überhaupt genügend starter in der jugend-klasse?


----------



## Möhre (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *habt ihr überhaupt genügend starter in der jugend-klasse? *



Über Voranmeldungen hab ich leider keine Info...müsste ich nachfragen... die meisten werden sich wohl erst vor Ort anmelden... ist wie gesagt ein reines Hobby-Rennen...

Wieviel Konkurrenz brauchst du denn, um genügend Motivation aufzubringen zum Rennen zu kommen?? ... und wie viele dürfens höchstens sein, damit du trotzdem noch gewinnst??


----------



## gemorje (24. August 2003)

naja, würde sagen, 15-30 starter wären nicht schlecht.
warst du heut auch in plein beim EMC-Finale?
mfg mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Möhre (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *warst du heut auch in plein beim EMC-Finale?
> *



Nee, in der Damen-Klasse kommt eben selten ein ordentliches Starterfeld zusammen, deshalb bin ich nicht so der Fan von CC-Rennen... fahre fast ausschließlich Marathons (einzige Ausnahme: MTB-Rennen in Siegen --> www.fat-tire-flyer.de).

Da es aber gar nicht (mehr) so viele Rennen in unserer Gegend gibt, sollte man sich den Hexenhügel nicht entgehen lassen...

Gruss, Möhre


----------

